# Skinning vs. hiking



## awf170 (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, what is faster for you?
Skinning vs. hiking in hiking shoes vs. hiking in ski boots.
I'm talking about on a packed surface like the TRT where you don't posthole or slip a lot.

From my limited experiance hiking seemed a lot faster, or maybe just because my skinning technique is horrible or skinning just stinks in alpine boots.  Also it is nice to limit the time you have your ski boots on because no matter how comfortable they are, hiking boots are more comfortable.  Hiking in ski boots just seems crappy to me, why not just skin?  Opinions?


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 22, 2006)

that is a mixed bag really. i always prefer skinning due to the aestetics, charm, and character of skiing both up and down, so regardless of speed i always choose skinning if possible. even if it means stepping over rocks occasionally while hikers pass me.

in regards to speed, all things being equal and snow being packed to the point that you don't slip at all, hiking probably has a slight edge as i tire quicker when skinning. but the weight of lugging up skis and boots on your back just plain sucks. i would rather go slightly slower and be a little more tired than be uncomfortable and sore.

that said, i have never hiked up a trail on which i didn't slip a bit or that the snow wasn't an annoyance. i'll pack skins for a change over if i can skin even half a mile rather than hike.

in regards to skinning with boots on, i think you will enjoy those mega rides a lot more on the skin up! i always would rather have boots on my feet than on my back. i really don't even notice my grides when skinning, they are rather comfy.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2006)

I can't comment since I've never skinned, but I was under the impression that even on hardpack, skinning would be faster because you're sliding the weight of your boot and ski instead of lifting it when it's on your back.

Or at least less tiresome?


Either way, I can't wait to try it this winter.  Damnit I want snow.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 23, 2006)

i find skinning to be more tiresome. skinning is much faster on flats and low angles because you have some glide, so skinning gets the edge speed wise on flats and low angles. other than that, there are a number of factors to consider so it could go either way.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 23, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> that is a mixed bag really. i always prefer skinning due to the aestetics, charm, and character of skiing both up and down, so regardless of speed i always choose skinning if possible. even if it means stepping over rocks occasionally while hikers pass me.
> 
> in regards to speed, all things being equal and snow being packed to the point that you don't slip at all, hiking probably has a slight edge as i tire quicker when skinning. but the weight of lugging up skis and boots on your back just plain sucks. i would rather go slightly slower and be a little more tired than be uncomfortable and sore.
> 
> ...




Makes sense.  I guess it all depends on your preference on where you want the weight.  Personally weight on my back doesn't really bother me that much.  I guess I really have to try skinning on my new boots before I make a proper assessment before deciding which method is faster.  BTW: my new boots weigh 6.25 per pair! :-o  It pays off to be in the smallest size garmont makes.

So Marc, when are you getting some touring bindings and skins?​


----------



## salida (Jul 23, 2006)

Hiking is definitely faster, I think...  Skinning is however probably a little easier on your body... carry your weight on the snow instead of on your back.


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 24, 2006)

It all depends on the snow and the terrain. Going up to Tux I carry but GoS I try to skin as much as possible.  On places like Moosilauke I always skin the whole way; it's much faster and otherwise you'll need snowshoes which I have no need to carry.  With Tele gear it's usually easier and quicker to skin, IMO.

If you plan on skiing out the way you came in, you don't want postholes or snowshoe tracks messing up the trail.  For many of the approaches in VT you're skiing out on your skin track it makes sense to skin in.  Tux is really the only place I carry.

 -dave-


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 24, 2006)

good point, there really are not that many well packed out trails like the TRT around. on any non-packed surface, skins win everytime.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 25, 2006)

*...Ah, those messed up trails....*

Hi David,
 As a relative newcomer to skiing (80s..in my early 30s :-o ) I'm kinda blind to the joys of the good-old-boomer_days of pristine-NewEngland...(although being a paddling-addict loving wilderness..I understand)...the great thing about the wider-waisted skis is that they aren't bothered by any degree of trashed trail...8)   I'm really looking for a blizzard of light->(Atomic-style), wide, fishscaled skis for the touring skier with the newly developing touring shoes/boots...that have some lateral stiffness.
...Also waiting for Koffi Anon's Christmas CD.....so, hmmm......:???:  ...But I bet the ski-makers are moving to those wide babies......now if we could only get a normal Winter!!! :roll:
*Back to the subject :roll:....I thought that walking pull-on(over one's toe/heel lugs) produced by ??? felt pretty darn good, had possibilities of additional fastening points, and had the convexed-ness(??) to make hiking comfortable in an alpine boot.  Just needed additional work.....as in a bomber-tough toe to dig & cling with.  Will be interested to see what it looks like this season!


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 26, 2006)

No matter what type of ski you have (and I've got lots of gear for the backcountry) postholed or otherwise trashed tracks will mess you up.  Iit's still considered good manners to skin or snowshoe on the trails.  I prefer skining since there's no point in carrying two forms of uphill travel.  But it's very frustrating to run into people trashing a narrow trail by postholing when you're on your way down.  I have wide skis and it doesn't matter.  A trashed trail is a trashed trail; you have to go into survival mode.

Except for long rolling approaches you'll need skins to climb; fishscales won't really cut it for steep terrain.  On a tour that would be OK, but if your are climbing for turns fishscales, IMO, get in the way of good skins and compromise your downhill skiing.  I use wax for touring and skins for clmbing, except for one pair of waxless light touring skis for days right around 32 degrees and warmer.

 -dave-


----------

